# 6L60E swap



## gtonay (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anybody have any information on swapping the tranny from a G8 to 04 GTO? I'm just wandering if it can be done. I would like to make my car a better highway cruiser.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't seen one. Short and sweet answer not worth the time and money, they use differant computers than we do so tring to get everything to work in harmony, good luck with that.


----------

